# Frederic von Anhalt: Er macht Gina-Lisa zur Prinzessin!



## Claudia (5 Dez. 2011)

Überraschung: Nach sechs Söhnen hat Prinz Frederic von Anhalt nun erstmals eine Frau adoptiert. Wer die Glückliche ist? Keine Geringere als Gina-Lisa Lohfink. BUNTE.de hat exklusiv alle Details zur Adoption des Jahres!

Fast jedes Mädchen träumt insgeheim davon, einmal Prinzessin zu werden. Für einige wenige wie Máxima der Niederlande (40), Herzogin Kate (29) oder Mette-Marit von Norwegen (38) wurde dieser Traum durch die Hochzeit mit einem waschechten Prinzen Wirklichkeit. Für die meisten bleibt das märchenhafte Happy End aber für immer ein Traum. Außer sie kennen einen Prinzen, der ihnen zwar nicht die ewige Liebe schwört, sie dafür aber auf andere Art und Weise zur Prinzessin macht. Dieses Glück wurde nun Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) zuteil: Wie BUNTE.de exklusiv erfuhr, hat Prinz Frederic von Anhalt (68) die dralle Blondine adoptiert!


„Ich kenne Gina-Lisa schon länger, sie hat mich schon mehrfach kontaktiert und fragte, ob ich nach sechs Söhnen nicht gerne eine Tochter hätte“, erklärt der 68-Jährige im Gespräch mit BUNTE.de. „Am Anfang war ich etwas zurückhaltend, aber sie war dann zweimal in Amerika und wir haben einen ziemlich guten Vertrag ausgehandelt“, berichtet der gebürtige Deutsche weiter.


Durch einen sogenannten Hollywood-Beratervertrag werden aus Prinz Frederic von Anhalt und Gina-Lisa Lohfink Vater und Tochter. Ihre Unterschrift auf dem Stück Papier macht aus der einstigen „Germany´s Next Topmodel“-Kandidatin und Ex-Alm-Bewohnerin mit dem großen Mundwerk eine waschechte Prinzessin. „Gina Lisa Lohfink wird sich nach der Namensänderung Nadja Anna Gina Lisa Prinzessin von Anhalt, Herzogin zu Sachsen und Westfalen, Gräfin von Askanien etc. etc. nennen“, steht in dem Vertrag geschrieben. Wer nun aber denkt, Frederic von Anhalt hätte der Adoption ohne Hintergedanken zugestimmt, irrt gewaltig. 

*„Gina-Lisa muss noch geschliffen werden!“*

„Ich hab zu Gina-Lisa gesagt, dass ich 20 Prozent von dem Geschäftsgewinn möchte, den die über den Titel bekommt. Ich leg mich also zurück und warte auf das Geld“, verrät der Prinz mit einem kleinen Augenzwinkern. Die finanzielle Übereinkunft ist ebenfalls im Vertrag geregelt. „Diese 20 Prozent sind sofort nach Abschluss der vermittelten Geschäfte fällig“, steht dort geschrieben.

Ehe Gina-Lisa Lohfink jedoch in Hollywood durchstarten kann, muss sie noch einiges an sich verändern. „Der große Busen zieht hier in Hollywood nicht – den muss man wegmachen. Auch das viele Make-up geht gar nicht. Sogar meine Frau hat eine bessere Haut als Gina-Lisa. Als 24-Jährige ist man natürlich und ungeschminkt. Und die falschen Fingernägel? Die müssen ebenfalls dran glauben. Gina-Lisa muss erst noch etwas geschliffen werden“, erklärt Prinz Frederic von Anhalt gegenüber BUNTE.de die Pläne für seine erste Tochter.

Sobald die Verwandlung in eine echte Prinzessin geglückt ist, hat seine Adoptivtochter freie Bahn, zeigt sich Frederic von Anhalt überzeugt. „Sie wird zwar nicht immer als intelligent dargestellt, aber sie kann ganz gut antworten. Außerdem geht es für sie dann erst einmal über die Besetzungscouch drüber“, erklärt der 68-Jährige lachend. „Damit tut sich die Gina-Lisa ja sicher nicht schwer!“

Quelle:bunte.de

​


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Dez. 2011)

„Gina Lisa Lohfink wird sich nach der Namensänderung Nadja Anna Gina Lisa Prinzessin von Anhalt, Herzogin zu Sachsen und Westfalen, Gräfin von Askanien etc. etc. nennen“, steht in dem Vertrag geschrieben.

happy010 happy010 happy010 happy010


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2011)

Die Besetzungscouch wird der Frederic bestimmt schon mit GL getestet haben


----------



## Muli (5 Dez. 2011)

Der Frederic ist und bleibt nen Idiot vor dem Herren!


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Dez. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die Besetzungscouch wird der Frederic bestimmt schon mit GL getestet haben



Da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher!


----------



## Franky70 (5 Dez. 2011)

Kann er bitte noch die Katze adoptieren, dann sind wir ein weiteres Problem los...


----------



## comatron (5 Dez. 2011)

Ich wüsste im Moment niemanden, der besser zusammenpasst.


----------



## tommie3 (6 Dez. 2011)

20% vom Gewinn der über den Titel reinkommt?
Jau Frederic dann warte mal geduldig auf deinen neuen Reichtum!


----------



## jojobrueck (6 Dez. 2011)

reine pr


----------



## JayP (10 Dez. 2011)

Heißt das jetzt das Prinz Marcus oder wie der heißt die Gina Lisa nicht mehr ehelichen darf?!

Weil die Gina ist doch jetzt seine Schwester, ach egal da wollen wir bei dem Adel nicht so kleinlich sein.

Die 2 passen so gut zusammen. Wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Wer davon der Arsch ist und wer der Eimer darf jetzt jeder selbst entscheiden:WOW:


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

bin auch der meinung nur pr


----------



## Marco2 (18 Apr. 2013)

Muli schrieb:


> Der Frederic ist und bleibt nen Idiot vor dem Herren!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BOLT (18 Apr. 2013)

Timzi schrieb:


> bin auch der meinung nur pr



Natürlich nur PR. Für nichts anderes ist Frederic von Anhalt berühmt: Regelmäßig irgendwelche unbekannte bis wenig bekannte Personen seinen selbst erkauften Titel weiterzugeben.


----------



## paspartout (18 Apr. 2013)

Das Haus von Sachsen-Anhalt ist die größte Adelsfamilie aller Zeiten.

Warum ?

Ist doch klar.

Die adoptieren flächendeckend


----------

